# Yet another timing belt change problem!



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

OK. I am in the process of changing my timing belt and I am at the point where I need to loosen the TB tensioner, however the tensioner will not turn more than a quarter inch or so. I insert the 8mm allen wrench into it and try to turn it but it will not go any more than a quarter inch. I tried with a cheater bar but to no avail, I could see the allen wrench bending quite severely so I stopped. Is there some kind of trick to doing this or any suggestions anyone could give me? Also I cant seem to locate this locking mechanism used to keep the tensioner in place once it has taken the tension off of the TB. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The locking mechinism is a pin you provide to go through the holes in the dampener body and pin near the top. I used a small allen wrench.

Are you turning the tensioner pulley the right way?


----------



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

I am turning it counter clockwise like the bentley manual says to. I even tried turning it the other way just to make sure I was doing it right. I cant get it to turn at all really, still at a loss, anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the cam bar in place? Is the crank pin in place? Then remove the belt by cutting it. You are replacing the belt anyway. Then remove the tensioner and roller to determine where the problem lies.


----------



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. Im not sure why I hadn't already thought of this. I will cut the belt and remove the tensioner, should be pretty easy.


----------

